
Sequoia Capital plans $8B global fund, eyes China investors - benwerd
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-sequoia-fundraising/sequoia-capital-plans-8-billion-global-fund-eyes-china-investors-sources-idUSKBN1FK0G3
======
montrose
Now that companies go public so much later, this sort of really large, really
late stage fund is basically occupying the space some mutual funds did 20
years ago. Which is quite a big change for Sequoia.

------
rdlecler1
If you agree with the hypothesis that every company will be a tech company
then, then the largest market opportunity for VC for tech-first version of
almost any major incumbent. This is especially true in traditional industries
that have lacked major innovation. Tesla was one example but we’re seeing
AgTech as well: Indogo threatening to become a new seed company, Farmers
Business Network threatening Cargill. If there is talent, boat loads of money
and a strong technical edge there is an opportunity to displace most
incubamts. Unfortunately we’re not investing enough in the upstage pipeline to
make this happen more quickly.

~~~
totalZero
> the hypothesis that every company will be a tech company

It's hard to argue that there is a single company in the S&P 500 which does
not use technology as part of doing its core business. The idea that a company
is a tech company may not be so useful.

What is your definition of a tech company? Almost every company uses
technology in one way or another, but if the breakdown of the S&P is an
indication of our true beliefs, then one might say we tend not to categorize
them as being in the "tech" sector.

I suppose Netflix is an example of a media company that is also a tech
company, but I think over time we will restrict the idea of a tech company to
harder tech, like semiconductor fabrication and operating system development.

------
Bucephalus355
>“There is so much money now (in the tech sector). You need to have a bigger
war chest,” said a Hong Kong-based investment banker familiar with Sequoia’s
strategy.

But what if it’s a bubble?

~~~
mandeepj
Can we please forget about this word called bubble? Do you like recession?
There are certain set of people who are constantly posting about it from last
3-4 years. It has not happened and it ain't going to happen so let's move on.

~~~
JumpCrisscross
> _It has not happened and it ain 't going to happen so let's move on_

Bubble versus Not Bubble is a measure on expected returns. Past performance
does not guarantee future results. Projecting a half-decade sample of opinions
across infinity is absurd.

------
mathattack
If you are writing 100-150mm checks, 8 billion seems natural. Maybe it funds
50-75 investments. And if you plan to keep mega- companies private you need
even more.

